# It. Is. Coming.



## Brian G Turner (Jul 27, 2020)

*It.*
*





Is.





Coming.







AUGUST 2020*​


----------



## Abernovo (Jul 27, 2020)

Brian G Turner said:


> AUGUST 2020


You tease, Brian.  Space opera?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 27, 2020)

A new Battlestar Galactica?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 27, 2020)

Damn it. Who had giant alien space ships for August?


----------



## Overread (Jul 27, 2020)

The new Braun Oral B Hyper-toothbrush??


----------



## Dave (Jul 27, 2020)

Surely not another Ridley Scott Alien trilogy?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 27, 2020)

Since this is in Press Releases is it _your _new space opera trilogy, Brian?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 27, 2020)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Since this is in Press Releases is it _your _new space opera trilogy, Brian?


We’re hoping so!


----------



## Juliana (Aug 2, 2020)

Jo Zebedee said:


> We’re hoping so!



Yes!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 2, 2020)

I notice he has yet to tell us what this actually portends.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 2, 2020)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> I notice he has yet to tell us what this actually portends


That's true: we can see one of the starboard ends of the ship, but Brian has cunningly shown us only images where we can't see its port ends....


*gets (space vacuum resistant) coat*


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 2, 2020)

I've discovered what the rounded background object is in the top pic:


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2020)

HareBrain said:


> I've discovered what the rounded background object is in the top pic:
> 
> View attachment 67574



Is it a Seacow with Indigestion ?


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 2, 2020)

HareBrain said:


> I've discovered what the rounded background object is in the top pic



It's a space whale!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2020)

Toby Frost said:


> It's a space whale!



But the film *Pinocchio  in Outer Space * 1964 already did that. And Yes, that film actually exists ive seen it .


----------



## Astro Pen (Aug 2, 2020)

Oumuamua: the Hubble Hi-res images.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 2, 2020)

Ursa major said:


> Brian has cunningly shown us only images where we can't see its port ends....



Ouch!

______

Brian, August is a long month.  Just how long are we going to have to wait to learn more?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 2, 2020)

Toby Frost said:


> It's a space whale!


Huzzah! I demand space whales


----------



## Pyan (Aug 2, 2020)

I just want to know why it's raining in space...


----------



## Astro Pen (Aug 2, 2020)

pyan said:


> I just want to know why it's raining in space...


It's a Welsh spaceship.


----------



## AE35Unit (Aug 2, 2020)

IT's Homeworld?


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 2, 2020)

pyan said:


> I just want to know why it's raining in space...



It could be a motor shower.


----------



## Toby Frost (Aug 2, 2020)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Huzzah! I demand space whales



One of the many questionable creatures of _Space Captain Smith_!


----------



## .matthew. (Aug 3, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> But the film *Pinocchio  in Outer Space * 1964 already did that. And Yes, that film actually exists ive seen it .



Well, as long as he doesn't become a real boy, an animated puppet could survive both until we achieve proper space travel and the rigours of interstellar radiation


----------

